# Exessive Flaring?



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I just bought a lovely coloured betta from a petstore, and put him in my 10 gallon. Is it normal for him to be flaring his head off at his reflection? He explored a little when I put him in, and now he's just swimming around and flaring at every side of the tank. Will he stop eventually? I don't have a backdrop, so it's very reflective. Also, how much and how often should I feed him? I have betta pellets, they're about the size of a poppy seed. I don't have a heater yet, as I can't afford it. I really don't want him wearing himself out shadowboxing (reflectionboxing?), so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

To help with the flaring, I would cover the back wall of the tank. I use construction paper in black. You can normally find it 2/$1 or $1 ea sheet so pretty cheap. What kind of decor do you have in the tank with him at the moment? Placing some tall plants along the back wall and sides of the tank can also help with this issue. 
One thing that you mentioned that needs to be addressed is this: You do not have a heater. Bettas require a heater to keep the temperature of their tank 78F - 84F at a constant level. Without a heater, the water temperature fluxuates throughout the day which stresses the betta. Stressed bettas get sick a lot easier than healthy bettas. Cooler temps also tend to make the betta more sluggish. 
As far as how much to feed...most people feed twice a day. Feed around 3-5 pellets (until you see his belly slightly round). Always remember that the betta's belly is only as big as its eyeball so it is very easy to overfeed.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have any plants besides a mossball, and I have two caves, one bigger than the other, and a bunch of small rocks partially buried in the gravel. I am on an extremely limited budget, like 14$, so what I can do is really limited. Though I'm sure I can find some construction paper.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, when will his colours start really showing up? He has a very pretty tail, but his body's just pink. Also, his head is all brown and pale. Will this change?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long have you had him? Depending on how stressed he is it could take days for him to show his true colors.

I agree with the construction paper or eve look for the black poster board. In the past I have used the foam from the presentation reports kids use, and it did just as well. So really anything you can find will do fine.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would look around on CL, ebay, or amazon and see if you can find you a heater for cheap because that is a very important piece of equipment that you really need for your betta to be healthy. More so even than the cover for the back of the tank really. I don't believe you will be able to see your betta't true color until you get his tank warm and steady. Truthfully, you can actually take a black trashbag and tape it to the back of the tank for the same effect as the cardboard if needed.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got him yesterday. I adjusted the lights, and he isn't flaring quite as much, as it reduced the reflection.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am glad to hear that adjusting the lighting helped out with his flaring.  Sometimes it is the really simple things that we don't think about that can sometimes fix simple problems. LOL


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Totally agree with you on that. I'll still put up some bristolboard, if only to make it look nice. I also have some spare backdrop from my 30 gallon, so I'll see if that'll fit. What can I do to have him notice the food I'm putting in? It just ends up being sucked up into the filter, or eaten by my snail.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would make sure you have his attention first before placing any of the pellets in the water. Feed one pellet at a time that way you can kinda control how much he eats plus that way you know how much he is getting.


----------

